# Wine Rack



## harleydmn (Dec 17, 2011)

Just finished 1 of my wine racks


----------



## UBB (Dec 17, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice. It looks a lot like the ones I made except I added finished sides to them. I did dado the top and bottom rails for support. Did you do this or is it braced another way so it won't sway to the left or right. If you didn't add any extra support I would suggest adding a back to it with some cheap paneling or masonite. Again, great job!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep, very nice. The only problem I see is that it needs filling!!!


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, I did dado the bottom and top rails, it was a lot of work. Staining took a long time, wish I could find a way to make it easier. I have another one to stain and assemble. Each one will hold 122 bottles. I have 4 carboys aging and 2 more kits to do. This hobby sure is addicting.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you find the plans in the assembly section of Wine Racks America. This is where I got my measurements from. I also made two cube racks that holds 24 bottles each and doubled them up on top of each other.


----------



## Flem (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job on the rack. Are you planning to varnish or shellac them?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 17, 2011)

Great job, Harely. You might want to stain the wood before you assemble it. Then you just have to touch up here and there. I find that a lot easier than staining an assembled piece. Also, if you are worried about it swaying side to side, put four gussets on the back in the four corners. You can make them by cutting plywood into isosceles right triangles and then nailing them into the corners. I would make the sides of the triangle at least 8" long.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with you Rocky I did stain mine before assembly. The corner pieces are a great idea and they only need to be a 1/4" thick. The fact that he did dado the top and bottom rail though, there'll be no reason to do it now.


----------



## Duster (Dec 17, 2011)

Very Cool, I keep telling myself I'm gonna do the same but the cube racks are just so easy and cheap to build.
Yours looks sharp.
Good Job


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I hope to get it filled soon!


----------



## jtstar (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job on your racks as far as filling them that might take awhile


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## soccer0ww (Dec 25, 2011)

Beautiful looking racks! What kind of wood did you use? I made some in a similar style but they do not look nearly as nice as yours do.


----------



## PCharles (Dec 25, 2011)

Excellent job!!! That one is ready for prime time.


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 26, 2011)

I just used regular 1x3 's, I have to stain the second one today and assemble it. The stain in a royal pain.


----------



## LabelValue (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful wine rack...the only problem is it's mostly empty. Time to get to work!


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 28, 2011)

I will be adding 31 bottles of Sauvignon Blanc to it tonight!


----------



## mikev63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you build this from plans? If so are they available?


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 28, 2011)

I just measured one and the squares are 3 1/2 by 3 1/2 and just made the length and height fit my area, oh, they are 10 1/2 wide but the next one I make (cause now all the kids want one) will only be 10" wide.


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great. I thought I was looking at mine for a moment except I stained when mine was together and I only stained the front vertical posts and ends of the bottle supports. Later thought was to pre-stain before assembly but found I like the look of it. When loaded you cannot see all the way back anyhow. I had to build mine for an unfinished basement and future house moves so have solid sides and bottom on mine and they stack. My second rack got smaller than the first and holds 58 .75l and 6 1.5l. The first rack holds 64 .75l bottles. I think the next build will be more rows for the 1.5 liter bottles. My spaces for the .75l bottles are 2.75H x 3.5W, for the 1.5l bottles I used 3.75h x 4.25w. Total rack dimension is 36.5w x 31h x 14d. With a back on the bottles are completely in the footprint. You might try the new polyurethane sprays they have out now, I used some for the first time this fall and the result was ok, it was on an old fashioned wood return air floor grate.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 7, 2012)

That is very nice.


----------

